# Cabo on the fly



## wahoo chaser (Jun 22, 2004)

Man i'm hooked. Went to Cabo to fish last Mon. We stayed near shore and caught Sierra Mackerel and Rooster fish all day. I've found my new addiction! Funnest time i've had in a long time. I will never go offshore w/o a fly rod again. I highly recommend the outfit Baja-Anglers, they only do fly and light tackle, Grant (the owner) is very knowledgeable and a Texan to boot.
Looking to buy a setup. their gear was really nice, used a Tibor Riptide and a 10 wt. G. Loomis rod.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Good to hear you had a good trip. Where da' pics? 

Tight line, AC


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

yea baby!! nice...


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Sounds like it took you no time in learning how to cast the buggy whip.

I've been wanting to give fly fishing a try but heard the learning curve for casting is pretty steep and it takes awhile before your actually good enough to fish effectively.

Congrats on the trip. Been to Cabo San Lucas but didn't get to fish. Definitely want to go after some Roosterfish next time.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

> Been to Cabo San Lucas but didn't get to fish.


Does not compute.


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Yeah tell me about it. Was w/my wife and some other friends, all of whom don't fish plus we spent too much time at the Cabo Wabo Cantina if you know what i mean. LOL
Going again soon to Cabo or Costa Rica for a week of fishing. Hopefully i'll more than make up for it.


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

We are headed down next week. We are booked with the "reel Baja". This is our first time with a 10 wt intermediate. I know accuracy is a big factor but is there anything else that might help? Were the fish consistant or did you have to spend alot of time chaseing them down the beach. Any advise would be greatly appreciaterd.



Thanks


----------



## Salty Bum (May 24, 2007)

Baja Anglers are awesome and Grant really knows his stuff.

Salty Bum
HOOK 'EM HORNS!!!!
<'))))))))*><


----------

